
Bitcoin an enabler of cybercrime - sjcsjc
http://www.postandcourier.com/opinion/commentary/bitcoin-an-enabler-of-cybercrime/article_fbc4a4ba-3a6c-11e7-a352-0b8301dbafa7.html
======
bedane
cash - an enabler of crime

The sentence : ...[bitcoin] is only superior for criminal uses... shows a lack
of knowledge about the technology and economics involved imo.

